# Partial or full?



## OnlyWolf (Jan 7, 2010)

I found a person that makes good quality partial suits for roughly $350! (that's incuding shipping) A full suit can cost up to $1500. and that's not including shipping. Because I have just about $210 in my wallet, should I go with the partial suit for my b-day? Or wait 2 more years for the full?


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Depends. Which would you rather have more or is their any specific reason you need it now?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 7, 2010)

The good thing about partials is that they can be converted into fullsuits later on.

The good thing about fullsuits is that they're much easier to put on. I had to spend upwards of twenty minutes pinning my sleeves and stuff to my shirt and shorts. With a fullsuit, I just have to slip it on and zip it up.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I plan on telling my prents that I am a furry quite soon, possibly within the coming months, explainging to them, "its not another phase." I will have enought money by then to buy my partial suit. And I will probobably just after my birthday, when I get a few extra bucks from b-day money  But yes I would love a suit by this summer! But if my parents will let me.. :l


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 7, 2010)

You're 13?

You might just what to wait till you stop growing that way you can get your moneys worth out of your purchase. Gives you time to actually decide what you want.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol! True that, im only 5 foot 4 and my shoe size is 11... ('._.) But if I go with a partial It will last pretty long and they are just about $1100 less then full.


----------



## Lasolimu (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, go with the partial for now, you can have it converted to a full in the future when you are done growing and by that time it is also possible that you will want something different by then.

Also, does this person have a website to look at? I am also contemplating getting a partial suit and that is a pretty good price.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely go with the partial since you're still growing. I actually just ordered my partial and plan to make it a full suit later on down the road. It's a pretty easy conversion.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

get both! lol, then you got a partial suit for raves and fullsuit for cons


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 8, 2010)

partial would be best if you are still growing and it will be cheaper for now.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Well, I plan on telling my prents that I am a furry quite soon, possibly within the coming months, explainging to them, "its not another phase." I will have enought money by then to buy my partial suit. And I will probobably just after my birthday, when I get a few extra bucks from b-day money  But yes I would love a suit by this summer! But if my parents will let me.. :l



Lol, when my parents found out, they just said "get good grades and we don't care". But aside from that, partial is much better. I'm going to be a first time suiter as well, and I'm looking forward to making a partial, since it's a much cheaper alternative and it's best for growing individuals :3


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Well if your fursona wears cloths then it might be better if you get a partial, but if your fursona doesn't or just wears a jacket then you should probably go with a full suit. You should still probably go with the nice low costing one though, unless your want for a full suit so much that you are willing to wait until you get enough money to get it.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I guess I will go with a partial!! X3 I can't wait to get one cause I will have it in time for the fourth of july and My town's festival!! XD That would be awsome to suit at. I just hope my friends will won't be embarresed to follow someone dressed as a wolf all around town! ;D And it wears clothes but I will upgrade it to a full later on in life, like after several years. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Most people won't take a fursuit commission from a person that young without parental consent.

And for 350? I Hope you aren't going with Kitt.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

My parents will order it, but I will give them the money in person and they'll pay for it because, i'm not 18.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2010)

Wait until you're older. You might think now "oh this isn't a phase" - that'll change. You're 13. Save the money.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah, im also interested in a link. i wanna make a partial, but it needs to be done by july for an animecon, and im too frikin lazy to do it myself, and i have no talent (or money)


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Wait until you're older. You might think now "oh this isn't a phase" - that'll change. You're 13. Save the money.


Nah, ive been a furry since I was 12. so...yeah I guess. And I dont really go through "phases." When I was like 5 or something I was obsessed with cars but I was 5.  I have been saving up my money since I was 12 aswell.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 8, 2010)

Also isn't there an age limit/restriction for going to furcons?  Are you gonna get your parents to spend money to take you?  If not I would seriously wait.  I have my full suit on order from Monoyasha (her name on youtube and DA). Her suits rock but I'm also spending more than $350.  You have a ton of growing to do still and yes even your head might not fit right which would mean either redoing it (paying for that) or totally making a new head later.  It's up to you, but if it were me I'd save the money till I was old enough to go to cons on my own (or with friends) and not have years of growth spurts kill the money you spent.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a tiny head, I'm not kidding... It never grows! :O But Yeah, I probably wont go to a con considering the closest one I have heard of is all the way down in alabama.. ._.' I won't even be able to go to a con for another 4-5 years, and I work alot during the summer. I make almost 200 bucks!! and when I can get a real job that will help aswell. but about 2/3 of my money spent will be made back in the summer. My feet are pretty much done growing, And my hands are tiny, Im only 5 foot 4. I will finish growing probably by mid/late summer according to 3 doctors. >_<


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to get a partial one... it is better


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 9, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I have a tiny head, I'm not kidding... It never grows! :O But Yeah, I probably wont go to a con considering the closest one I have heard of is all the way down in alabama.. ._.' I won't even be able to go to a con for another 4-5 years, and I work alot during the summer. I make almost 200 bucks!! and when I can get a real job that will help aswell. but about 2/3 of my money spent will be made back in the summer. My feet are pretty much done growing, And my hands are tiny, Im only 5 foot 4. I will finish growing probably by mid/late summer according to 3 doctors. >_<



If you can't go to cons..really what is the point to getting one now that you'll need to replace by time you can go?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Kurzar said:


> If you can't go to cons..really what is the point to getting one now that you'll need to replace by time you can go?


My town has tons of events and if I get a fursuit I could use it about 6 times just for town events, that doesn't include parties.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

umm.... how much do you need it?


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah woah, wait.

Why the heck do you want a suit if you're that young?

*EDIT:*



OnlyWolf said:


> My town has tons of events and if I get a fursuit I could use it about 6 times just for town events, that doesn't include parties.


 
Oh. Well, still, I'd wait mang.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

I think i can never tell my parents im a furry. it would make a big awkward moment. gp with the partial one.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 11, 2010)

I know. I'm really nervous to tell them. But I have to if I want the suit! Dx I just told my friends and 1 of them said all they do is make porn and I had to explain to him for over an hour what a furry actually was... = ='


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Nah, ive been a furry since I was 12. so...yeah I guess. And I dont really go through "phases." When I was like 5 or something I was obsessed with cars but I was 5.  I have been saving up my money since I was 12 aswell.




You've been a furry since you were 12, and now you're 13. So... okay, my point still stands. You're extremely young to be deciding things like "I'll never grow out of this".

And your body will keep growing for years and years. You probably won't fit into the suit even a year from now.

Spend the money and buy one if you want, but I'm just saying, really, it's not a good idea.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You've been a furry since you were 12, and now you're 13. So... okay, my point still stands. You're extremely young to be deciding things like "I'll never grow out of this".
> 
> And your body will keep growing for years and years. You probably won't fit into the suit even a year from now.
> 
> Spend the money and buy one if you want, but I'm just saying, really, it's not a good idea.


Meh, I see your point.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL You mean the point I made already?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

Kurzar said:


> LOL You mean the point I made already?



Jealous? :3c


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh man the steriotypes, the steriotypes. i told one of my friends but when he heard he didnt wait for me to explain... it spread through school and being a freshman...not so good. well your lucky you could explain to your friends... I think you should get what you want to get  and if you do go through a phase keep the suit. you can always use it again when you older if it fits.....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2010)

At this point your body is still growing so it's not a good idea to go out and get a costume...plus you'd be hard to put to find someone willing to make for someone your age.

That said, one of the best things you can do if this sort of thing interests you is to look into attempting it yourself. Start trying your hand at making your own. You could always try to start sometime before Halloween..perhaps a month or two months in advance?

Use the excuse that you want to try to make your own costume, and maybe you can find somewhere to wear it at. From there if you take up the interest gradually, and your parents see that you are doing something crafty and constructive with this interest, it may pave the way better to not getting some overreaction if later on down the road you become more active in the furry community or if they find out you are a fur.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Oh man the steriotypes, the steriotypes. i told one of my friends but when he heard he didnt wait for me to explain... it spread through school and being a freshman...not so good. well your lucky you could explain to your friends... I think you should get what you want to get  and if you do go through a phase keep the suit. you can always use it again when you older if it fits.....


Yeah I was lucky they didnt tell anyone.

But I will most likley end up having to make my own suit. Thank god there's about 4 fabric stores within a 15 mile radius of my house.


----------



## Keryu (Jan 14, 2010)

Whoa, that's alot of money  But you could always find someone cheaper to do you suit. I mean, I do full suits for $500 at starting and partials for $300


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

Go for partial cuz you get to combine your clothing in the outfit you want to look for then go for full suit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

I would get the partial. 
but I'd have to wonder about this "maker"
make sure they have at least 3 examples of their work. and at least one that's the same species as yours.

personally I charge $400 and it barely covers costs of work and materials.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

way to go: Ø­ÙØ¬ÙŽØ§Ø¨ or complete fursuit.


----------

